# New England Journal of Medicine: Current Concepts The Irritable Bowel Syndrome



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

http://content.nejm.org/cgi/content/full/344/24/1846 Volume 344 June 14, 2001 Number 24 Review Articles:Current Concepts: The Irritable Bowel SyndromeB. J. Horwitz and R. S. Fisher


----------

